# Barcelona or Melbourne-What would you do?



## rosexp (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a quite important decision to make and would like to have your opinion, whatever that will be.

I am 38, I have been working in Germany in the last three years but I am now in the process of leaving the country cause I never got to terms with the depressing weather and boring people (some).

I have made some jobs interviews and have now two job offers, one in Barcelona and one in Melbourne.

The decision is quite difficult cause the positive and negative sides of each option are comparable.

If I chose Melbourne offer, it would be going back to my previous employer , working on the same project but with a manager role and six figures salary $$$ so bringing my career forward. Melbourne is a city that I love , I have spend almost 4 years there and they were probably the best of my life.
Moreover by going back to Australia I could renew my permanent Visa for another five years otherwise I would lose it. The downside is that it is far away and soon or later will feel the pull to come back to Europe and being closer to my family.

Barcelona offer would be a completely new job (different industry) in a big american multinational but the role would not be a real progression even though I would be excited to do something new. The salary would be much lower than Australia probably about half and even less than what I am earning now in germany. Barcelona is tempting as a city to live in but I have only visited it for few days and never lived there before.Good plus is the good weather, the sea and closeness to europe. 

I know it always comes down to personal values but I would like to hear your opinions.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

As much as I dislike the "aussies outside of their big island", the catalans are worse and you would be in their territory.

Enjoy the land down under..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rosexp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quite important decision to make and would like to have your opinion, whatever that will be.
> 
> ...


Only you kow how important work and salary is to you and it seems that those things are very different in Barcelona and Melbourne...


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I would opt for Melbourne. Progress your career, put money aside and build on your superannuation. If Europe still calls in a few years, then move back, knowing that you will have additional superannuation funds for when you retire. Plus you get to keep your PR (I assume you have the visa to enable you to return - otherwise you will need to sort that out with immigration). Oh, and you could subsequently apply for Australian citizenship, which would keep your options open into the future.

Whatever you decide, I wish you luck.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Seems like a no brainer to me. Melbourne is a city you love and know and with the bonus of a better deal to go with. If you choose Barcelona and it's not really what you where expecting sounds like you could really regret that decision. Because yes, they are two vastly different cities and cultures and that itself may come as a shock that is difficult to come to terms with.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Another vote for Melbourne, same reasons others have given.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, Melbourne. Difference in salary may mean you can buy a holiday home in Europe some day


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My brother in law and his wife and kids moved to Melbourne nearly 10 years ago, the kids were born there, and they love it. It is one of those cities you either love or hate, nothing in between, but if you love it it seems to me to be a no brainer. Go to Melbourne and come back to visit Barcelona.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Melbourne in the blink of an eye, no contest. Why would you ask people who you don't know or know you


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

cermignano said:


> Yes, Melbourne. Difference in salary may mean you can buy a holiday home in Europe some day


But don't get carried away cermignano  The cost of living is high in Melbourne (but not as bad as Sydney), which will eat up a fair bit of the additional salary. Yes, I know, the cost of living is relatively high in Barcelona (compared with elsewhere in Spain), but even so.

I wasn't joking about the superannuation though, especially given that currently social security contributions in Spain won't give you much by way of a pension. My superannuation account in Australia is, to my surprise, still growing, despite the pension I'm drawing down (my returns varied between 8.5% and 15% in 2016-17 across my spread of preferred investments). So, barring another global financial crisis, or the Australian economy going completely down the drain, .....


----------



## condal (Mar 12, 2017)

At the risk of putting words in your mouth, let me paraphrase your issue. There are four things that come into play in your decision (five if you count the visa, for which I have no opinion): Money, Career, Adventure vs Security, and Europe/Family. 

Money and Career obviously point toward Melbourne. It sounds like your career would take a step back in Barcelona.

Adventure vs. Security is a toss-up. You enjoyed Melbourne and can assume you would be happy there again, but you might love Barcelona even more. Or maybe not. Also, the “been there, done that” aspect of Melbourne might even be a negative.

Europe/Family is a point for Barcelona. 

Based on this, it sounds like Melbourne is your answer. HOWEVER, not I, or anyone else on this forum, can tell you what is most important to you. If having an adventure in Europe with you family close by is more important than money and career, it’s a no brainer; Barcelona! 

We have no guarantees of what the future holds. At 38, you are in the prime of your career. You are simultaneously an experienced veteran and a young up-and-coming star. Taking a step back now could be devastating in the long term. And if in five years you want to move, Barcelona will still be there. And that multinational American company might just offer you an even better job based on the experience you gained in Melbourne!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Melbourne. And buy a holiday home in Barça


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Melbourne

Caveat

I have no idea who you are


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Another vote for Melbourne.

As career seems to be the overriding factor, and having now been working in Spain for 13 years, I cannot bring myself to recommend Spain as a career choice.

I assume (but don't know) that employment stability would be beeter in Australia than in Spain and the employment laws are more likely to be in the employee's favour. It is not just the salary to consider....


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Melbourne..*

Both are great places to live, and my wife is from Barcelona and we love the city, and the area. We were just there visiting, and my wife job searching, and have lots to offer on the subject.

However, to keep it polite, and as positive as I can say it, I would just say that if you are supporting others, or still need to save for your retirement, you should not choose Barcelona. Enjoy Melbourne and visit Barcelona!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

BobfromFrance said:


> As much as I dislike the "aussies outside of their big island", the catalans are worse and you would be in their territory.
> 
> Enjoy the land down under..


How many catalan do you know 7.500.000 milion?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

mickbcn said:


> How many catalan do you know 7.500.000 milion?


Well, Bob also apparently knows all the Australians who live outside Australia  Sometimes you just have to ignore such clearly ignorant comments


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> Well, Bob also apparently knows all the Australians who live outside Australia  Sometimes you just have to ignore such clearly ignorant comments


And he seems to think France is in the USA. Could be from Paris, Texas I suppose? Or New Orleans?


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Do either of your job offers require you to make important decisions? If so you're in trouble. 
:help:


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

rosexp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quite important decision to make and would like to have your opinion, whatever that will be.
> 
> ...


I am leaving the Netherlands this year for similar reasons. You've made me curious about Melbourne. 

What was it about Melbourne that made your time there the best years of your life?


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Only thing in Barcelona's favour is any desire you might have to experience new places. Also, as you have lived in Melbourne before, the phrase 'you can never go home' comes to mind, which I've personally experienced as 'you can never go back'. 

But it depends so much on the individual. Spain is the 11th country I've lived in, so you can tell I've always gone for the new place vs the old - with one exception. That exception was when I lived in Singapore for 4 years, absolutely loved it. I went back for another tour of duty 10 years later and the changes were such that it had lost (in my mind) many of the things I first loved about it. Result was a sour memory of a country that I once had happy memories of. 

It sounds like Melbourne wins out on every other count, so its just whether you have (or can have depending on responsibilities to others - responsibilities to others changes things) that backpacker spirit that just says 'go for it' when its a known vs unknown situation. 

If you can't make up your mind, toss a coin, and decide in the air what you want the result to be (no need to look at the coin to see what it actually was) - had to decide once between Japan and the UAE, couldn't make up my mind, my heart said Japan during the coin toss, so that's what happened.


----------



## rosexp (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your answers! It was very helpful to have different point of views.

For those of you who are curious about my decision...well, I have accepted the job in Melbourne.

I was ready to leave some money behind and go to Spain but all in all the risk of regretting the choice was bigger than going to Melbourne.

Thanks.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

rosexp said:


> Thanks for all your answers! It was very helpful to have different point of views.
> 
> For those of you who are curious about my decision...well, I have accepted the job in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know  Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You made the right choice Rose, Auz shares the language which makes the move somewhat easier I think, good luck with your move.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you for having the manners to return and let us know your choice.

Best wishes. Pop back once settled and tell us all about it


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Thanks...*



rosexp said:


> Thanks for all your answers! It was very helpful to have different point of views.
> 
> For those of you who are curious about my decision...well, I have accepted the job in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the follow up! I always try to do the same, when people do searches and find threads, it is as helpful to know the result as is the question. Thanks again.


----------

